# Running with the 4 Shires



## DaveSkywalker (13 November 2014)

So just agreed to run two of the meets for the 4 Shires in December. Think I need to start doing some more hill training after reading on here that they are very fast


----------



## Kat (13 November 2014)

Oooh which ones? I hunt with them. They are a lovely, friendly, welcoming bunch!


----------



## DaveSkywalker (13 November 2014)

Kat said:



			Oooh which ones? I hunt with them. They are a lovely, friendly, welcoming bunch!
		
Click to expand...

Doing 7th and the 26th. Might be doing more if they are needing a runner. Went out a few weeks ago on hound exercises with another runner to show me the ropes. A lot of fun. Just hope I am fast enough for you lot.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 November 2014)

Kat am thinking of going along too, mainly to laugh at DSW, but concerned it will be too fast for my old pone. She's 21 and fit as a flea but is the type that will keep going whatever and have heard bloodhounds are really quick! We also don't jump out hunting either for various reasons so would be left behind?


----------



## Kat (15 November 2014)

The four shires always have a non-jumping field and they literally don't jump a stick. There is always a way round.  They are incredibly friendly and welcoming and I have never known anyone be left behind. There are normally some regulars at the back taking it steady and the quad follows too in case of problems.  

I hear people say bloodhounds are fast and furious etc and it totally doesn't match my experience.  I feel much safer with them than the foxhound pack I tried and I have spoken to people who go with the four shires having been frightened by the antics of the foxhound packs. 

I go with my YO's daughter who is often on her elderly 12hh pony with COPD and my friend on her 22yr old horse and neither have problems keeping up. 

Give it a go,  I am sure that you will enjoy yourself.  If I am going that day you would be welcome to buddy up with us. If not EquiEquestrian on here is a regular and is very friendly.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (19 November 2014)

Kat said:



			If not EquiEquestrian on here is a regular and is very friendly.
		
Click to expand...




ElleSkywalker said:



			Kat am thinking of going along too, mainly to laugh at DSW, but concerned it will be too fast for my old pone. She's 21 and fit as a flea but is the type that will keep going whatever and have heard bloodhounds are really quick! We also don't jump out hunting either for various reasons so would be left behind?
		
Click to expand...

Hi ESW, I'm EE556  As Kat has said, we're all a very friendly pack, and in the 3 seasons I've hunted with the 4 Shires, they've NEVER left anyone behind. 

They'll always be somebody to wait for you if you're horse needs a quick rest, and the team on the quad can also help. Everybody helps you out. You don't have to jump if you don't want to, just stick to the second field (non-jumping) and have lots of fun - every horse & rider that come out with us have a fantastic time! 


I'm out this Sunday, we're at Kelstedge I believe, why not come and have some fun?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (20 November 2014)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			every horse & rider that come out with us have a fantastic time! 
)
		
Click to expand...

* every horse and rider that comes out with us, has a fantastic time*.


----------



## Hairy Horror (22 November 2014)

I am hoping to join the Four Shires on the 23rd Nov, will any forum members be there?


----------



## Hairy Horror (22 November 2014)

Hairy Horror said:



			I am hoping to join the Four Shires on the 23rd Nov, will any forum members be there?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry the 30th Nov.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (22 November 2014)

Hairy Horror said:



			Sorry the 30th Nov.
		
Click to expand...

I may be, not too sure yet though


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (22 November 2014)

SUNDAY 23rd NOVEMBER MEET HAS BEEN *CANCELLED DUE TO THE GROUND CONDITIONS*
***Sunday 23rd November: Eddlestowe Hall Farm, Kelstedge, S45 0ED CANCELLED***


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (23 November 2014)

Hairy Horror said:



			Sorry the 30th Nov.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I can confirm I will be out


----------



## Hairy Horror (23 November 2014)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Yes, I can confirm I will be out 

Click to expand...

I am really hoping to be there I will confirm nearer the time and hopefully we will be able to meet and introduce ourselves.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (23 November 2014)

Hairy Horror said:



			I am really hoping to be there I will confirm nearer the time and hopefully we will be able to meet and introduce ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be on a hunter clipped, 13.3hh, chestnut New Forest mare, and I'll be wearing a helmet cam & Point Two Air jacket


----------



## Kat (24 November 2014)

Think I will be out on 30th too.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (29 November 2014)

Hairy Horror said:



			I am really hoping to be there I will confirm nearer the time and hopefully we will be able to meet and introduce ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Are you out tomorrow?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (3 December 2014)

Hairy Horror said:



			I am really hoping to be there I will confirm nearer the time and hopefully we will be able to meet and introduce ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Were you out last Sunday?


----------



## Hairy Horror (4 December 2014)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Were you out last Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Iam Sorry for my late response, I could not make Sunday I hope you had a great day.  I will be out on the 14th will you be there?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 December 2014)

Hairy Horror said:



			Iam Sorry for my late response, I could not make Sunday I hope you had a great day.  I will be out on the 14th will you be there?
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame, yes we had a great day. Unfortunately we have other plans for the 14th, but it is a very nice meet, with lots of small (2ft6ish) XC jumps at the start.


----------



## Kat (4 December 2014)

Anyone out this sunday at Thornbridge?


----------



## DaveSkywalker (5 December 2014)

KristmasKat said:



			Anyone out this sunday at Thornbridge?
		
Click to expand...

I am


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (5 December 2014)

KristmasKat said:



			Anyone out this sunday at Thornbridge?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully I am, but my little sister may want to go to Beaver Hall for the Christmas SJ......


----------



## DaveSkywalker (5 December 2014)

I am no longer out on Sunday. I am being rested until the boxing day meet.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (6 December 2014)

KristmasKat said:



			Anyone out this sunday at Thornbridge?
		
Click to expand...

I can confirm I will be. Will you be out?


----------



## Kat (7 December 2014)

Yes see you there!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (7 December 2014)

KristmasKat said:



			Yes see you there!
		
Click to expand...

Yep see you later!


----------



## Hairy Horror (8 December 2014)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			That's a shame, yes we had a great day. Unfortunately we have other plans for the 14th, but it is a very nice meet, with lots of small (2ft6ish) XC jumps at the start.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame, hopefully we will be able to meet another time.  Enjoy what ever you are doing and thanks for letting me know.  Iam really looking forward to going.


----------



## Kat (8 December 2014)

I should be there on 14th alk being well.


----------



## Wimbles (9 December 2014)

Hopefully be there on 14th, not been out since 16th November when my old lad sadly pulled a tendon 

I can confirm that the Four Shires always offer a warm welcome and look after you.  They were so concerned when my big lad hurt himself.

Will try not to break any of the others this time!


----------



## DaveSkywalker (25 December 2014)

Unfortunately due to the combination of my ankle a dog and a set of stairs I will not be being the runner for tomorrow. They have found another and I am totally gutted not being able to do it. We will be there to say hello. As soon as the tendons and ligaments in my ankle fix themselves enough I will be back out.


----------

